# Amaretti biscuits



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can buy Amaretti biscuits?


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...94190-there-anything-you-cant-find-dubai.html


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Have looked for these everywhere but have had to resort to importing them through friends.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

SirReg said:


> Have looked for these everywhere but have had to resort to importing them through friends.


Thanks - it's not just me then!


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Think I've seen them in Spinneys in Motor City.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

ditto


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

kmdxb said:


> Think I've seen them in Spinneys in Motor City.


I did look in there but I'll go in again today and look a bit more carefully thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Try Galeries Lafayette at the Dubai Mall. They have a large food hall which carries higher end imported food from Europe. They may have the amaretti biscuits.

Another and possibly more likely option is Eataly on the LG floor of the Dubai Mall. It's an Italian bistro/shop with a huge range of imported Italian foodstuff, including biscuits. Very good food.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Try Galeries Lafayette at the Dubai Mall. They have a large food hall which carries higher end imported food from Europe. They may have the amaretti biscuits.
> 
> Another and possibly more likely option is Eataly on the LG floor of the Dubai Mall. It's an Italian bistro/shop with a huge range of imported Italian foodstuff, including biscuits. Very good food.


Thank you very much


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

We had high hopes for Eataly but no ameretti biscuits so far. We have a great recipe for apricot crumble with the biscuits in the crumble.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I was going to say how odd because I've seen amaretti biscuits at Eataly in NYC.

Then, to quote Homer Simpson, 'D'oh' of course. 

It's the amaretti liquor. That's probably why shops don't stock them in Dubai. 

But you can make them yourselves. There's many recipes online and they look simple enough. Egg whites, ground almonds, sugar and flavoring. Ground almonds by the bulk is cheap at Carrefour. You'd just have to find the amaretti liquor, but you could probably substitute a lot of almond extract or a mixture of almond extract and rum.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

kmdxb said:


> Think I've seen them in Spinneys in Motor City.


Thank you very much for this - I've been in there today and found them! Not sure why I didn't spot them before except they are a different brand/in different packaging than I expected so maybe just overlooked them.

I even found liquid glucose in the baking section there too, which I really didn't think I would find here, so all set to make Delia Smith's yummy chocolate truffle torte now:

Truffle Torte - Chocolate Recipes - Recipes - from Delia Online

:whoo:


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

You can order them and get them delivered in Dubai.

Search results for: 'amaretti'

Under AED 250 delivery is AED 50. Above AED 250 is free. If you want to order under AED 250 and not pay delivery, you can pick them up from their office in Business Bay if you email them before hand with what you want.

Cheers.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Zexotic said:


> You can order them and get them delivered in Dubai.
> 
> Search results for: 'amaretti'
> 
> ...


That's a useful website, thank you


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

expatsue said:


> That's a useful website, thank you


Maybe you can recommend which ones are the best in that link that I shared and I can order some too


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

expatsue said:


> Thank you very much for this - I've been in there today and found them!


Which aisle/section please?


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

SirReg said:


> Which aisle/section please?


When I saw them they were in the aisle with all the other biscuits


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Just seen them this morning in Spinneys Silicon Oasis as well, again in the biscuit section.

Guess that most larger Spinneys have probably got them.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

SirReg said:


> Which aisle/section please?


Yep, biscuit section


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Probably not cost effective but I think most Caffe Nero's have these for sale next to the tills, individually wrapped for 3 Dhs each.


----------



## teresaao (Oct 1, 2015)

Gavtek said:


> Probably not cost effective but I think most Caffe Nero's have these for sale next to the tills, individually wrapped for 3 Dhs each.


Hope i can find one tomorrow in Spinneys Motor City.


----------

